# Hardware > stationäre Hardware >  Drucker unter Linux nur Schwarz Weiß

## Klaus Ribbe

Hallo Leute
Ich hab unter meinem Suse 7.3 Rechner einen Epson Stylus Color 740 angeschlossen. Jetzt kommt mein Problem. Wenn ich unter Linux drucke kommt nur Schwarz Weiß raus. Drucke ich aber über einen Windoof Client, wo der selbe Drucker als Netzwerkdrucker im Samba eingetragen ist, bekomme ich Farbe  :Confused: 
Hat da jemand auch schon mal Schwierigkeiten mit gehabt ?

----------


## taylor

Welchen Treiber verwendest Du denn für diesen Drucker?
Daran liegt das Problem (oder eine falsche Einstellung).

Das der Windows Client anders druckt ist klar, der nutzt ja auch seinen eigenen Treiber!

Für Linux ist das beste wohl der (komerzielle) Turboprint, ansonsten 
Gimp Print

----------


## Klaus Ribbe

Also den Drucker hab ich automatisch von Yast2 einrichten lassen, war vielleicht ein Fehler.
Jetzt hab ich mir das Gimp Print 4.2.4 gezogen, kann es aber leider nicht kompilieren.
Er bricht mir mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab.
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking whether make sets ${MAKE}... yes
checking for working aclocal... missing
checking for working autoconf... missing
checking for working automake... missing
checking for working autoheader... missing
checking for working makeinfo... found
checking for the presence of the GIMP source tree... no
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for cups-config... no
checking whether to build CUPS driver... no
checking whether to build translated CUPS PPD files... yes
checking whether to use level 3 PostScript... no
checking whether to build ghostscript driver... no
checking for foomatic-configure... no
checking whether to build foomatic data files... no
checking for ijs-config... no
checking whether to build IJS driver... no
checking whether to turn on debugging in build... no
checking whether to use readline... yes
checking for gimp-config... no
checking whether to build GIMP plugin... no
checking whether to install sample images... yes
checking whether to install user guide... yes
checking whether to build escputil... yes
checking whether to build libgimpprint... yes
checking whether to build testpattern generator... no
checking whether to build test programs... no
checking if user install is enabled... no
checking for strerror in -lcposix... no
checking for mawk... no
checking for gawk... gawk
checking for gcc... gcc
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... yes
checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) is a cross-compiler... no
checking whether we are using GNU C... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for a BSD compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking for bison... no
checking for byacc... no
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for flex... no
checking for lex... no
./configure: flex: command not found
checking for flex... lex
checking for yywrap in -ll... no
checking lex output file root... ./configure: lex: command not found
configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up

Der Drucker hängt bei mir übrigens nicht am Parallelport, sondern an dem USB Port.
Hoffe ich habe bei meinen Angaben nichts vergessen.

Grüße

----------


## taylor

Blöde Frage, hast Du kein gimp-print RPM für Deine Distribution?
Warum so "viel" Arbeit machen, wenn's auch leichter ginge...

----------


## DustPuppy

Ist turboprint eigendlich ein Druckserver wie cups ? Oder nur ein Configurationstool ?

----------


## taylor

Turboprint ist ein Druckertreiber, eine Treibersammlung.

----------


## DustPuppy

wozu zahlen, wenn es so viel und gutes gratis gibt ? Gimp,hpijs sind leider die Einzigen die mir auf anhieb einfallen aber unter der Gimp-treibersammlung ist doch wohl für jeden was dabei  :Wink:  .

----------


## taylor

Turboprint ist einfach bei einigen Druckern besser  :Smilie:

----------


## Klaus Ribbe

Nachdem ich mir die Gimp-devels und das Flex nachträglich installiert hatte, ließ sich das Gimpprint auch installieren. Aber leider druckt er mir unter Gimpprint nun gar nichts  :Frown:  
apsfilter: unable to print job (STDIN)
Kann es was damit zu tun haben das der Drucker bei mir am USB Kabel hängt ? 
Und sollte ich mir vielleicht CUPS auf dem Rechner installieren ?
Wenn ich z.B. unter Staroffice eine Grafik ausdrucke, bekomme ich sie immer noch Schwarzweiß.

Grüße

----------

